# Party Boat fishing, Sat Night May 9th.



## SnapperHunter26 (Apr 28, 2009)

Will be going out on the Catch My Drift out of Fort Lauderdale tonight, using live pilchard on bottom attached to a Torium 30 with 350yards of 30lbs test and 5ft 50lbs flouro leader and a 5/0 circle hook. Hope to have some nice pictures to post tomorrow. They have been catching fat muttons and fat groupers out there the past couple of days.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Good luck out there!


----------



## SnapperHunter26 (Apr 28, 2009)

No muttons no groupers, just 9 yellowtails and 3 mangroves, took a picture after they were fileted...slipped my mind about taking them while the fish were whole...thats what I get for being tired. Did pretty well at our last spot, will tell a story tomorrow afternoon also...people can be so stupid sometimes.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

SnapperHunter26 said:


> No muttons no groupers, just 9 yellowtails and 3 mangroves, took a picture after they were fileted...slipped my mind about taking them while the fish were whole...thats what I get for being tired. Did pretty well at our last spot, will tell a story tomorrow afternoon also...people can be so stupid sometimes.


Welcome to the grunt wagon fishery!...
If your happy.. it was a worth while trip..


----------



## SnapperHunter26 (Apr 28, 2009)

oops, I forgot about this. I was hoping the news would have a story on the stupidity of 4 drunks on a boat...that we had to come to the aid of. but they don't...maybe I'll type it when I am not sloshed :redface:


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

SnapperHunter26 said:


> oops, I forgot about this. I was hoping the news would have a story on the stupidity of 4 drunks on a boat...that we had to come to the aid of. but they don't...maybe I'll type it when I am not sloshed :redface:



Only 4 drunks on a boat...lol..


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I love grunts. They are great eating!


----------

